# Clamoroso Aubameyang:"Voglio il Milan. Loro dormono".



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".

Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)

Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".



Vediamo se domani la riporta qualche quotidiano. Questa era bella pesante, altro che like ai post del Milan


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Dai portatelo a casa!!!
Altro che il gallo e il bidone viola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2017)

A questo punto si dessero una smossa i nostri dirigenti, dovesse arrivare Kalinic al posto di PEA sarebbe tragico.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Ahahha loro dormono... non è che abbiamo i soldi infiniti... o abbassano le pretese o non riusciamo a farti venire bello mio. Continua a spingere e vediamo che si riesce a fare


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".



#Auback


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto si dessero una smossa i nostri dirigenti, dovesse arrivare Kalinic al posto di PEA sarebbe tragico.



Sarebbe da spararsi in bocca!


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".



Ormai è chiaro che questi del Borussia hanno sparato troppo alto. Temo che resteremo con alkalinicic.


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

sul portale tedesco sport1.de si legge


Aubemayang ci sta forse ripensando a lasciare il borussia.
Sulla Domanda se fara' l'andata del campionato con il dortmund, lui ripsonde la domanda adesso non si pone, e' una situazione difficile, vedremo che accadra'


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsava per la segnalazione



Andiamo, andiamo Pierre! Aspettiamo qualche giorno e vediamo cosa succede (Grazie mille per la menzione, piccola ricompensa per l'insonnia  )


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".



Ed ora il cerchio si chiude ragazzi.
Ora È SOLO QUESTIONE DI SOLDI.

Il Borussia chiede sicuramente 90/100 mln o non se ne fa niente. In questi giorni la propietà deciderà se implementare il budget per Pierre. Stop.

Sono sicuro che sia cosi, ora non ho veramente più dubbi.
Non avevano previsto di spendere tutti questi soldi ed ora Mira e Fassone stanno tendando in tutti i modi di ottenere il lasciapassare da Lee. 
Preghiamo Dio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Agosto 2017)

*Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)*


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)*



Se ci vuole far morire di crepacuore che lo dica!


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

bild.de il giornale piu diffuso tedesco
scrive

Risposta come sopra "la domanda adesso non si pone, e' una situazione difficile, vedremo che accadra' "
e dopo scive il giornale fedelta' al dortmund e' diverso
[MENTION=3764]rot-schwarz[/MENTION] non riportare copia incolla per favore


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Come si fa a non amarlo? 

Vi prego lasciate perdere Kalinic e portateci questo campione


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi sto fremendo........ Posso diventare finocchio per una notte per pierre ahahahahha


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)*



Se quel 7 alla fine va a finire sulle spalle di NK....


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

boooooooommmmm grandissimo


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

Dai Bvb facci un favore santa pace. 70 ML e pace dai.


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

io credo che e'fatta tra il 15 al 16 agosto sara' ufficiale


----------



## albydigei (13 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno mi spieghi come vedere sta diretta vi prego


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mettessero sti 100 milioni per Pierre. Tanto Bidonotti costa lo stesso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

tutti i giornali tedeschi riportano la notizia, questa volta credo nessuno si puo piu' nascondere


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Se si è esposto così tanto probabilmente siamo molto vicini. Non credo un giocatore si possa permettere a parlare in questo modo se non fosse vicina una cessione...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)*


No Vabbe si è esposto di brutto


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mettessero sti 100 milioni per Pierre. Tanto Bidonotti costa lo stesso.



Mi sa che oltre i 70 non andiamo. Però ***** il bvb tra 130 Dembele e 70 Pierre può veramente fare quello che vuole anche se manca poco tempo.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Agosto 2017)

Vieni Pierre


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se si è esposto così tanto probabilmente siamo molto vicini. Non credo un giocatore si possa permettere a parlare in questo modo se non fosse vicina una cessione...



lo credo anch'io, vediamo che fara'il dortmund domani se rispondera' o no


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spieghi come vedere sta diretta vi prego



Apri Instagram ( solo da smartphone, da PC non funziona ), vai sul profilo di PEA e clicchi sulla sua immagine del profilo e ti dovrebbe far scegliere tra "Guarda le stories" e "Guarda video in diretta" (Almeno a me fa così)


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2017)

Era ora che si esponesse


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2017)

Vieni che così veniamo noi


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Era ora che si esponesse


pero' l'ha fatto in un modo piu' corretto non come dembele'


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Visto che la dirigenza ci legge: non vi azzardate a portare Kalinic, vogliamo Aubameyang a tutti i costi !


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> pero' l'ha fatto in un modo piu' corretto non come dembele'



Ma infatti è stato molto rispettoso, ha detto sostanzialmente "Io vorrei andare, poi se i club non trovano l'accordo amen" e l'ha dimostrato stasera giocando da professionista vedo, non sparendo chissà dove


----------



## simone316 (13 Agosto 2017)

Domenica ci sarà annuncio bvb su dembelé, vediamo un po'...


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Il "Loro dormono" vuol dire che il Borussia è disposto a cederlo. Ora però serve l'offerta giusta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



La sua volonta' e' chiara e queste dichiarazioni lo confermano.
Il problema e' che sembrano frasi di una persona che ormai si e' rassegnata a rimanere al Borussia perché quest'ultimo sicuramente chiede tantissimo. 

Ora vediamo che effetto faranno alla dirigenza tedesca queste dichiarazioni...


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2017)

Leggo che pure Willy l'ha istigato a commentare


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> tutti i giornali tedeschi riportano la notizia, questa volta credo nessuno si puo piu' nascondere


No, decisamente. Credo che il piano concepito dal Milan per prendere il giocatore dopo la pausa ferragostana abbia subito una brusca deviazione a seguito della esplosione della bomba Dembele a Dortmund, che ora sta mettendo in grossa difficoltà il Borussia, che non aveva programmato di vendere il francese questa estate. Ora la situazione è cambiata, ed Aubameyang ne è consapevole, e deve cambiare la strategia. Probabilmente vi era un accordo tra il giocatore ed il suo club per la valutazione di una offerta del Milan che sarebbe arrivata, ma l'altra vicenda di mercato potrebbe aver irrigidito la posizione del Borussia, lasciando il giocatore a metà del guado, ed inducendo quest'ultimo ad aprire personalmente il dossier Milan con queste proiezioni social, e le relative dichiarazioni dirette alla stampa. Fa bene il Milan ad attendere lo sviluppo della vicenda Dembele a Dortmund, stemperare il clima con questo club, e salvarne i rapporti in funzione della chiusura della trattativa per Aubameyang. Avere un atteggiamento sereno ma cosciente, virtuoso e pragmatico, è il miglior viatico per la soluzione concreta e soddisfacente dei problemi. Il Milan pensiamo che lo avrà.


----------



## mabadi (13 Agosto 2017)

Scusate ma se è vero tutto la domanda l'ha formulata Pierre.
Perchè il Milan dorme????
Si punta più in alto?
non ci sono tutti i soldi?
Chi può dirlo............


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il "Loro dormono" vuol dire che il Borussia è disposto a cederlo. Ora però serve l'offerta giusta.



Si grazie al .... se chiedono 100 mln non è proprio dire "disposti a cederlo"


----------



## wfiesso (13 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> tutti i giornali tedeschi riportano la notizia, questa volta credo nessuno si puo piu' nascondere



In Italia nessuno dirà una parola, si parlerà solo di Rube, Keita e stro..ate varie


----------



## DrHouse (13 Agosto 2017)

Sentito il video, ora ora...
È vero, vieni PEA


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma se è vero tutto la domanda l'ha formulata Pierre.
> Perchè il Milan dorme????
> Si punta più in alto?
> non ci sono tutti i soldi?
> Chi può dirlo............



E' ovvio che c'è una distanza tra domanda e offerta se no era già a Milano. Probabilmente speravano di lavorare sul giocatore e sull'agente per provare a convincere il Bvb ad abbassare le pretese. Cosa non facile. L'alternativa purtroppo è Kalinic che io a questo punto manco tratterei.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il "Loro dormono" vuol dire che il Borussia è disposto a cederlo. Ora però serve l'offerta giusta.



Eh, ma bisogna vedere se il dormire è dovuto al fatto che stiamo sondando altri territori (Belotti), oppure se il Dortmund ha fatto la sua richiesta e questa è stata ritenuta troppo elevata (90/100 milioni). Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, è il 13 agosto e lui si è esposto in maniera netta. Entro metà settimana sapremo chi sarà il nostro nuovo puntero.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2017)

Il "loro dormono" significa che il Milan non vuole sganciare gli 80 milioni che chiede il BVB, imho.


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> No, decisamente. Credo che il piano concepito dal Milan per prendere il giocatore dopo la pausa ferragostana abbia subito una brusca deviazione a seguito della esplosione della bomba Dembele a Dortmund, che ora sta mettendo in grossa difficoltà il Borussia, che non aveva programmato di vendere il francese questa estate. Ora la situazione è cambiata, ed Aubameyang ne è consapevole, e deve cambiare la strategia. Probabilmente vi era un accordo tra il giocatore ed il suo club per la valutazione di una offerta del Milan che sarebbe arrivata, ma l'altra vicenda di mercato potrebbe aver irrigidito la posizione del Borussia, lasciando il giocatore a metà del guado, ed inducendo quest'ultimo ad aprire personalmente il dossier Milan con queste proiezioni social, e le relative dichiarazioni dirette alla stampa. Fa bene il Milan ad attendere lo sviluppo della vicenda Dembele a Dortmund, stemperare il clima con questo club, e salvarne i rapporti in funzione della chiusura della trattativa per Aubameyang. Avere un atteggiamento sereno ma cosciente, virtuoso e pragmatico, è il miglior viatico per la soluzione concreta e soddisfacente dei problemi. Il Milan pensiamo che lo avrà.



Esatto, è necessario muoversi come con Lotito per Keita, consci della situazione di vantaggio, ma senza usarla come leva per porre l'altra società in una condizione di debolezza (come sta facendo la Juve per il senegalese), né con la spocchia che il Barcellona sta usando per prendere Dembele; stavolta abbiamo il consenso totale del giocatore, a Dortmund sanno che non vale la pena tenere un giocatore che si è sempre comportato professionista ma che preferirebbe andarsene e che da adesso può solo deprezzarsi, basta trovare il prezzo giusto!


----------



## mabadi (13 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che c'è una distanza tra domanda e offerta se no era già a Milano. Probabilmente speravano di lavorare sul giocatore e sull'agente per provare a convincere il Bvb ad abbassare le pretese. Cosa non facile. L'alternativa purtroppo è Kalinic che io a questo punto manco tratterei.


sì ma non sarebbe un "dormire".
Il dormire sembra più abbiamo abbassato il prezzo ma loro dormono


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sì ma non sarebbe un "dormire".
> Il dormire sembra più abbiamo abbassato il prezzo ma loro dormono



Se lo hanno abbassato da 100 a 90 cambia poco. Purtroppo non sappiamo con certezza quanto hanno chiesto per Auba. Rimane solo la speranza ora che riescano a prenderlo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2017)

Link al video?


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sì ma non sarebbe un "dormire".
> Il dormire sembra più abbiamo abbassato il prezzo ma loro dormono



Io credo che il dormire sia un modo per non mettere spalle al muro il Borussia concordato a tavolino, perché nonostante la condizione della diretta che può apparire super ca**ara non crediamo che la comunicazione non venga stabilita prima e che lui di punto in bianco decida di fare queste dichiarazioni


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> sì ma non sarebbe un "dormire".
> Il dormire sembra più abbiamo abbassato il prezzo ma loro dormono



Ma figurati se abbassano il prezzo, soprattutto ora che Dembelè se ne sta per andare. Il Dortmund avrà detto: "o ci date 100 milioni o noi Pierre non lo facciamo partire. Ci serve."

E infatti Auba mi sembrava piuttosto seccato dall'inghippo sorto con l'affare Dembelè, il quale sicuramente ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote alla nostra trattativa.


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se abbassano il prezzo, soprattutto ora che Dembelè se ne sta per andare. Il Dortmund avrà detto: "o ci date 100 milioni o noi Pierre non lo facciamo partire. Ci serve."
> 
> E infatti Auba mi sembrava piuttosto seccato dall'inghippo sorto con l'affare Dembelè, il quale sicuramente ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote alla nostra trattativa.



100 ML imprendibile dopo aver rifatto la rosa purtroppo. Anche ipotizzando di cedere Bacca Niang Paletta e Sosa sarebbe comunque una cifra non raggiungibile.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Agosto 2017)

Deve tornare a casaaaaaa


----------



## albydigei (13 Agosto 2017)

Ok finalmente l'ho visto, per me era un mezzo trollaggio dai... Se la rideva tantissimo


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> 100 ML imprendibile dopo aver rifatto la rosa purtroppo. Anche ipotizzando di cedere Bacca Niang Paletta e Sosa sarebbe comunque una cifra non raggiungibile.



E infatti è per questo che si sta temporeggiando: per ottenere il lasciapassare di Li (o di chiunque ci sia dietro).


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

6 Pagine in 40 Minuti siete ancora tutti svegli


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> E infatti è per questo che si sta temporeggiando: per ottenere il lasciapassare di Li (o di chiunque ci sia dietro).



Se devo essere sincero la vedo molto dura. Sensazione mia ovviamente.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero la vedo molto dura. Sensazione mia ovviamente.



Difficile ma tutt'altro che impossibile; va sempre considerato che una spesa simile va spalmata in più esercizi.


----------



## mabadi (13 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> 6 Pagine in 40 Minuti siete ancora tutti svegli



Io aspetto che esca CR7 al Milan clamoroso.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Da un NK7 ad un PEA7 cambia tutto. Però certo che NK7 lo sento più orecchiabile...


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io aspetto che esca CR7 al Milan clamoroso.


si se venisse cr7 in 10 min 100 pagine


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> si se venisse cr7 in 10 min 100 pagine



Se venisse Cristiano, non risponderebbe nessuno; sarebbero tutti svenuti o infartati


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Visto il video. Pierre verrebbe a piedi. Che gran rimpianto. Grandissimo non venisse.


----------



## bambagias (13 Agosto 2017)

E se stessero temporeggiando con PEA perché c'è ancora in ballo una trattativa per un giocatore di maggiore spessore? (Ogni riferimento a giocatori col 7 sulla schiena della scuderia Mendes potrebbe non essere così casuale)


----------



## wfiesso (13 Agosto 2017)

bambagias ha scritto:


> E se stessero temporeggiando con PEA perché c'è ancora in ballo una trattativa per un giocatore di maggiore spessore? (Ogni riferimento a giocatori col 7 sulla schiena della scuderia Mendes potrebbe non essere così casuale)



Fantascienza


----------



## rot-schwarz (13 Agosto 2017)

personalmente auba per me non e' la prima scelta, la prima scelta sarebbe lewa, dopo diego costa insieme con belotti e come terza scelta auba..


----------



## Zenos (13 Agosto 2017)

.
[MENTION=235]Zenos[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

bambagias ha scritto:


> E se stessero temporeggiando con PEA perché c'è ancora in ballo una trattativa per un giocatore di maggiore spessore? (Ogni riferimento a giocatori col 7 sulla schiena della scuderia Mendes potrebbe non essere così casuale)



Suvvia la società non può permettersi un giocatore del genere ad oggi.


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Scusate ma se è vero tutto la domanda l'ha formulata Pierre.
> Perchè il Milan dorme????
> Si punta più in alto?
> non ci sono tutti i soldi?
> Chi può dirlo............


Aspettano che passi la buriana a Dortmund, tutto qui. Quel che ora non ci servirebbe è un atteggiamento aggressivo nei loro confronti, basato su un presunto accordo con il giocatore, come sta facendo (male) il Barcellona con Dembele. Indurrebbe i tedeschi a bloccarsi definitivamente, ed a negare il via ad un giocatore che hanno ad oggi difficoltà in ogni caso a sostituire. Con un atteggiamento diverso, più collaborativo, la strada potrebbe essere più semplice, benché forse non più breve. E questo potrebbe lasciare insoddisfatto il giocatore, che sta cominciando a premere per sbloccare totalmente l'affare. Ma, ripetiamo, calma e prudenza, se vogliamo realmente portare a casa il giocatore.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Al BVB ha la n. 17, se la contenderà con Zapata. 

A parte tutto, io eviterei di dire che "dormono" riferendomi ai dirigenti che mi dovrebbero acquistare. O non è molto furbo o qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Milo (13 Agosto 2017)

Si è esposto, cavolo di certo la società non fingerà di averlo recepito, forza!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2017)

mah...non lo so......certo Auba è forte ma per certi versi non sono tanto sicuro che farebbe al caso nostro più di Kalinic....io tifo per il croato....


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è un ciclo mestruale da panico... oggi... 13 agosto appena scoccato... a 17 giorni dalla fine del mercato... dopo 10 acquisti di cui 8 titolari.... cogli1 io che ancora mi stupisco



I social sono veramente un posto tremendo. Hanno un grandissimo potenziale ma sono pieni di gente che si crede chissà chi e sa solo insultare. Sono dei frustrati che si sfogano su internet. I social hanno dato modo a sta gente di esprimere la loro opinione quando prima al massimo potevano pestare i piedi mentre erano a casa.

Ho visto che ora stanno insultando Dalbert su twitter ahahahah... Poraccio.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mah...non lo so......certo Auba è forte ma per certi versi non sono tanto sicuro che farebbe al caso nostro più di Kalinic....io tifo per il croato....



Ahahahahaha giuro che ti avevo preso sul serio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Bhe mi piacerebbe vedere espressione di Mirabelli in questo momento


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Al BVB ha la n. 17, se la contenderà con Zapata.
> 
> A parte tutto, io eviterei di dire che "dormono" riferendomi ai dirigenti che mi dovrebbero acquistare. O non è molto furbo o qualcosa non torna.



Penso proprio sia concordato con i nostri dirigenti.


----------



## mabadi (13 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Aspettano che passi la buriana a Dortmund, tutto qui. Quel che ora non ci servirebbe è un atteggiamento aggressivo nei loro confronti, basato su un presunto accordo con il giocatore, come sta facendo (male) il Barcellona con Dembele. Indurrebbe i tedeschi a bloccarsi definitivamente, ed a negare il via ad un giocatore che hanno ad oggi difficoltà in ogni caso a sostituire. Con un atteggiamento diverso, più collaborativo, la strada potrebbe essere più semplice, benché forse non più breve. E questo potrebbe lasciare insoddisfatto il giocatore, che sta cominciando a premere per sbloccare totalmente l'affare. Ma, ripetiamo, calma e prudenza, se vogliamo realmente portare a casa il giocatore.



Quando Fassone ha detto che era tutto rimandato dopo il 15 c'era già la questione Dembele?


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Quando Fassone ha detto che era tutto rimandato dopo il 15 c'era già la questione Dembele?



La questione Dembelè ci sarà stata già da molto tempo, lontano dal megafono dei media.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> I social sono veramente un posto tremendo. Hanno un grandissimo potenziale ma sono pieni di gente che si crede chissà chi e sa solo insultare. Sono dei frustrati che si sfogano su internet. I social hanno dato modo a sta gente di esprimere la loro opinione quando prima al massimo potevano pestare i piedi mentre erano a casa.
> 
> Ho visto che ora stanno insultando Dalbert su twitter ahahahah... Poraccio.



Un tipico male moderno in cui anch'io sto cadendo, sopratutto quando vengo provocato... il lato negativo di avere un titolo di studio di licenza media...


----------



## ARKANA (13 Agosto 2017)

secondo me pure Pierre dovrebbe iniziare a ''giocare'' sporco, so che non è corretto, ma visto che Dembele si comporta di bimbominkia (guarda per terra durante la foto ufficiale, non si presenta agli allenamenti, non dice dove si trova,giocare svogliato ecc) che lo iniziasse a fare anche lui, se comportarsi male è l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare smuovere quelli del dortmund allora lo faccia anche lui, altrimenti non capisco perchè preferiscano cedere un 20enne che tra qualche anno rischi di rivendere alle cifre di Neymar piuttosto di uno che per quanto forte sia, ha già 28 anni e probabilmente è l'ultima possibilità che hai di vendere a certe cifre, se invece è una scelta della nostra dirigenza quella di non prenderlo, aspetto fiducioso di sapere chi sarà il nostro bomber nella prossima stagione


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> secondo me pure Pierre dovrebbe iniziare a ''giocare'' sporco, so che non è corretto, ma visto che Dembele si comporta di bimbominkia (guarda per terra durante la foto ufficiale, non si presenta agli allenamenti, non dice dove si trova,giocare svogliato ecc) che lo iniziasse a fare anche lui, se comportarsi male è l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare smuovere quelli del dortmund allora lo faccia anche lui, altrimenti non capisco perchè preferiscano cedere un 20enne che tra qualche anno rischi di rivendere alle cifre di Neymar piuttosto di uno che per quanto forte sia, ha già 28 anni e probabilmente è l'ultima possibilità che hai di vendere a certe cifre, se invece è una scelta della nostra dirigenza quella di non prenderlo, aspetto fiducioso di sapere chi sarà il nostro bomber nella prossima stagione



Ma anche no. Il fine giustifica i mezzi fino ad un certo punto. Detesto il valore di carta straccia che viene dato ai contratti in questo ambito


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2017)

Magari scherza. Vedremo.
Una cosa è sicura, il Dortmund non ha su il cartello saldi.
È una società ricchissima e si può permettere tranquillamente di non cedere né Aubame né Dembele a nessun prezzo.
Vediamo come va a finire perché per principio hanno portato un certo Lewandowski fino alla scadenza...
Per noi PEA sarebbe perfetto sicuramente.


----------



## Eziomare (13 Agosto 2017)

Vogliono tanti soldi, noi il grosso lo abbiamo gia' speso.
Ormai siamo su Kalinic, la pista Auba e' tramontata.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Vogliono tanti soldi, noi il grosso lo abbiamo gia' speso.
> Ormai siamo su Kalinic, la pista Auba e' tramontata.



Se lo dici tu...


----------



## Eziomare (13 Agosto 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Se lo dici tu...



Io che c'entro ? Lo dicono i giornali, piu' o meno tutti...


----------



## krull (13 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco davvero perché kalinic. Mi auguro davvero che non sia Montella a volerlo al posto di Pierre perché sarebbe da cacciare a pedate nei denti all'istante


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Che fantastico risveglio! Fassone, è il mometo di passare alle cose formali va...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2017)

Belotti o Aubameyang.. Aubameyang o Belotti.. la 7 c'è li..


----------



## krull (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se quel 7 alla fine va a finire sulle spalle di NK....



Ci liberate il bestemmione se dovesse succedere?


----------



## The Ripper (13 Agosto 2017)

raga ma non sembra un trollaggio?

comunque grande Pierre


----------



## ignaxio (13 Agosto 2017)

Pensavo che questa notizia fosse sulla prima pagina della gazzetta e invece....


----------



## krull (13 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> raga ma non sembra un trollaggio?
> 
> comunque grande Pierre



Beh dai...che razza di trollaggio sarebbe? Sta insistendo da settimane e ora ha chiesto a Fassone di muoversi...trollaggio no


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Pensavo che questa notizia fosse sulla prima pagina della gazzetta e invece....



A quanto ho potuto vedere (alcuni li ho visti solo di sfuggita) non è stata riportata da nessun quotidiano. Forse è uscita tardi e alcuni erano già in stampa ma non so quanto possa essere questo il motivo.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A quanto ho potuto vedere (alcuni li ho visti solo di sfuggita) non è stata riportata da nessun quotidiano. Forse è uscita tardi e alcuni erano già in stampa ma non so quanto possa essere questo il motivo.



Non sarebbe stata riportata manco se fosse successo alle 3 di pomeriggio, e sappiamo benissimo perché.

Ad ogni modo ho il terrore non arriverà alla fine... anche se lui ci vuole tantissimo


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma se tipo Aubameyang aggiungesse una decina di milioni lui se tanto vuole venire da noi come dice..?


----------



## Pit96 (13 Agosto 2017)

Dai, Fax e Max mettete quualche quattrino per questo e lasciamo stare Kalinic.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che queste parole possano dare un'accelerata alla trattativa, oppure la trattativa è in fase di chiusura dopo le parole di Mirabelli e l'esposizione di Aubameyang: dai che la maglia numero 7 è qui che ti aspetta


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Mah, abbiamo un giocatore di quel livello che vuole tornare ed andiamo a prendere Kalinic...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Agosto 2017)

"loro dormono"
qua va a finire che se non viene si dà la colpa a Fassone e Mirabelli e partono le crociate contro di loro
Io invece direi a PEA:"Lo sai quanto chiede il tuo club?" e anche "Se vuoi venire così tanto, allora non ci vieni a chiedere 12mln di ingaggio..."


----------



## ignaxio (13 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> A quanto ho potuto vedere (alcuni li ho visti solo di sfuggita) non è stata riportata da nessun quotidiano. Forse è uscita tardi e alcuni erano già in stampa ma non so quanto possa essere questo il motivo.



E nelle versioni online? Nessuna scusa.. fossero parole per la Juve chissà..


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "loro dormono"
> qua va a finire che se non viene si dà la colpa a Fassone e Mirabelli e partono le crociate contro di loro
> Io invece direi a PEA:"Lo sai quanto chiede il tuo club?" e anche "Se vuoi venire così tanto, allora non ci vieni a chiedere 12mln di ingaggio..."



Questi sono i prezzi ormai.
Vuoi arrivare a competere ad alti livelli? devi adeguarti.


Per esempio tra Silva e Kilinic sono 70 milioni.
Se Pierre non arriva (e non arriva temo) per mancanza di budget vuol dire che c'era ma in alcuni casi non è stato gestito bene.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Questi sono i prezzi ormai.
> Vuoi arrivare a competere ad alti livelli? devi adeguarti.
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo assolutamente.

NON si possono spendere 70 milioni per Silva e Kalinic (due che non spostano nulla). Non scherziamo.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Questi sono i prezzi ormai.
> Vuoi arrivare a competere ad alti livelli? devi adeguarti.
> 
> 
> ...



la Juve è arrivata in finale di CL senza avere giocatori con ingaggi sopra gli 8mln
Questo pare ne voglia una dozzina.
Se abbasse le pretese arriverà, altrimenti no. Penso che il problema siano i costi dell'operazione
Il budget, se c'è, non è comunque infinito. Qui si parla di sganciare forse 140mln in 2 anni: 70 all'anno. Praticamente Aubameyang ti brucia pure buona parte del budget per la prossima campagna acquisti.
Credo che fax e max sappiano farsi i conti in tasca meglio di noi.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Dai Mirabelli portacelo. In fondo è nel tuo destino


----------



## King of the North (13 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma se tipo Aubameyang aggiungesse una decina di milioni lui se tanto vuole venire da noi come dice..?



Da quando un dipendente deve pagare per lavorare per il suo datore di lavoro? Non scherziamo....


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Juve è arrivata in finale di CL senza avere giocatori con ingaggi sopra gli 8mln
> Questo pare ne voglia una dozzina.
> Se abbasse le pretese arriverà, altrimenti no. Penso che il problema siano i costi dell'operazione
> Il budget, se c'è, non è comunque infinito. Qui si parla di sganciare forse 140mln in 2 anni: 70 all'anno. Praticamente Aubameyang ti brucia pure buona parte del budget per la prossima campagna acquisti.
> Credo che fax e max sappiano farsi i conti in tasca meglio di noi.



Infatti, io sono d'accordo con te, se non arriverà il motivo sarà sicuramente economico (O per richieste del BVB o del giocatore, ma sono più propenso alla prima), non sicuramente una scelta tecnica, perché nessuno sano di mente sceglierebbe Kalinic se l'alternativa è PEA, è giusto metterselo in testa. Però l'apertura c'è e adesso il Borussia ha volente o nolente una discreta gatta da pelare. Vedremo, io ci spero!


----------



## ultràinside (13 Agosto 2017)

Non lo so, ma quel: loro dormono... non mi é piaciuta tanto 
Forse, caro Auba avresti potuto anche tu esporti un po prima?
Ora vediamo che succede...
Rimango dell idea che non sia lui la prima scelta....


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la Juve è arrivata in finale di CL senza avere giocatori con ingaggi sopra gli 8mln
> Questo pare ne voglia una dozzina.
> Se abbasse le pretese arriverà, altrimenti no. Penso che il problema siano i costi dell'operazione
> Il budget, se c'è, non è comunque infinito. Qui si parla di sganciare forse 140mln in 2 anni: 70 all'anno. Praticamente Aubameyang ti brucia pure buona parte del budget per la prossima campagna acquisti.
> Credo che fax e max sappiano farsi i conti in tasca meglio di noi.




Ed infatti la Juve ogni anno vende qualche giocatore importante perchè non può garantire certi stipendi.
Che poi, fortunatamente per loro, è gente venduta bene e sono stati bravi a reinvestire.

Pensi che se faremo una buona annata non si presenteranno alla porta il prossimo anno per gente come Kessie pronti ad offrire una caterva di soldi al giocatore?
O hai la potenza economica di trattenerli oppure se ne vanno.


Se il Milan non si può permettere Aubameyang, alla luce di quello che sta avvenendo nel mondo del calcio, non può nemmeno pensare di tornare a vincere qualcosa a livello europeo.
È anche inutile tornare a sperarci.


Comunque ripeto, Fassone e Mirabelli si sono guadagnati tutta la fiducia possibile ma se si presentano a fine mercato con solo Kalinic qualcosa è andato gravemente storto.


----------



## Mc-Milan (13 Agosto 2017)

Massima fiducia nel duo...ma...sveglia!!!!andiamo a prenderlo!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Agosto 2017)

Ho visto la diretta, è tutto vero. Grande! Almeno è uscito allo scoperto, è un segnale fondamentale.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ed infatti la Juve ogni anno vende qualche giocatore importante perchè non può garantire certi stipendi.
> Che poi, fortunatamente per loro, è gente venduta bene e sono stati bravi a reinvestire.
> 
> Pensi che se faremo una buona annata non si presenteranno alla porta il prossimo anno per gente come Kessie pronti ad offrire una caterva di soldi al giocatore?
> ...



abbiamo vinto 2 champions avendo giocatori con ingaggi inferiori alla "concorrenza"
non vedo il problema... se hai un allenatore preparato e giocatori forti in ogni ruolo...
Se il prossimo anno si presentano con un'offerta per Kessie e gli offrono 10mln all'anno tu che fai? gliene offri 12? purtroppo a queste cifre non possiamo competere. ma queste cifre le offrono 3 o 4 squadre...

hai la potenza economica ma non abbiamo (per fortuna) dei pazzi in dirigenza. 
Dare certi stipendi è da pazzi IMHO

Quello che sta succedendo ora nel calcio è un'anomalia. Aubameyang costa ALMENO 100 mln... il BVB è un club forte, che gioca la champions. Non stai andando a trattare col West Ham o col Leverkusen o con l'Alaves. Stai trattando con una squadra che nel ranking è davanti ad Arsenal, Chelsea, City, Tottenham,Monaco. Stai trattando col secondo grande club tedesco.
Qui si pensa che puoi andare dal BVB in questo momento e prendere il miglior marcatore straniero della storia della Bundeslinga per 60mln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E' ovvio che non puoi... quindi devi abbassare il tiro.
Ovvio che se abbassare il tiro significa prendere Kalinic, allora c'è qualcosa che non va... ma io penso che sto Kalinic non arriva, se no l'avremmo già preso.

Io ricordo anche le parole di Fassone: "decideremo se investire il resto del budget su un solo grande giocatore o per più giocatori". E' probabile che Montella abbia dato indicazioni, ad esempio ha richiesto un'ala, una punta e una mezzala... e i soldi per prendere questi 3 giocatori, di cui uno top playr, non ci sono. 
è probabile che siamo in fase di valutazione sia della rosa (cosa che spetta a Montella), sia delle opportunità di mercato (mettere il pepe al cu a questi team, tipo Torino e BVB, portando le trattative agli ultimi giorni di mercato), sia le cessioni, di Bacca in primis.

Lo dico da tempo: la strategia secondo me ci può stare, ma è veramente rischiosa.
Rischiamo di dover andare su un low profile perché abbiamo puntato troppi giocatori senza concentrarci troppo su un unico obiettivo.
Ad esempio io credo che se il Milan voleva Belotti, poteva muoversi con più decisione nella prima parte del mercato.


Ad oggi mancano almeno 2 o 3 tasselli a questa squadra. Se prendi PEA probabilmente chiudi con lui il mercato, se prendi Belotti riesci a portare anche il vice Kessie. Se prendi Kalinic riesci a prendre anche l'esterno sx (che comunque è un giocatore di livello medio perché sul mercato non ce ne sono...)


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Dormono  ma fammi il favore va il Bvb chiede 80 milioni e te ALMENO 10 milioni, io lo prenderei subito ma evidentemente stanno facendo delle valutazioni non dormendo!.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente.
> 
> NON si possono spendere 70 milioni per Silva e Kalinic (due che non spostano nulla). Non scherziamo.



Si ma hai preso due giocatori, se Aube s'infortuna poi giocavi con Niang o Cutrone. 

Una squadra fatta di undici giocatori forti e dietro il deserto arriva dietro a fine stagione a una squadra con ventidue elementi equilibrati tra cali di forma e infortuni


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Penso proprio sia concordato con i nostri dirigenti.



Dici? Io ho dubbi.
Non mi sembra una forzatura nei confronti del Dortmund, anzi...
Piuttosto è una frecciata ai nostri dirigenti.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dici? Io ho dubbi.
> Non mi sembra una forzatura nei confronti del Dortmund, anzi...
> Piuttosto è una frecciata ai nostri dirigenti.



E ha fatto anche bene 

Perché ho sempre difeso la società ma se davvero ti presenti con Kalinic ti meriti le offese nonostante i 200 milioni spesi 

Ma tanto so che non succederà


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Andiamo, andiamo Pierre! Aspettiamo qualche giorno e vediamo cosa succede (Grazie mille per la menzione, piccola ricompensa per l'insonnia  )



Complimenti, questo vuol dire essere davvero stoici 

Sul giocatore c'è poco da dire, ci rivolterebbe l'attacco come un calzino, ma temo che il Borussia pretenda troppo e noi ovviamente non abbiamo risorse infinite, avendo già speso tanto finora.
Speriamo la situazione si sblocchi, ma se tutto resta così è più probabile l'arrivo di Kalinic, purtroppo.


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E ha fatto anche bene
> 
> Perché ho sempre difeso la società ma se davvero ti presenti con Kalinic ti meriti le offese nonostante i 200 milioni spesi
> 
> Ma tanto so che non succederà


Ma ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma quel: loro dormono... non mi é piaciuta tanto
> Forse, caro Auba avresti potuto anche tu esporti un po prima?



Anche questo è vero, facile scaricare le colpe sugli altri, se davvero volesse il Milan non chiederebbe uno stipendio da 8/10/12 mln come si dice si accontenterebbe anche di "meno".
Per noi resta comunque il piccolo rimpianto, dal mio punto di vista, di aver investito quasi 40 sacchi su Silva che oggi ci sarebbero serviti terribilmente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Se hai a disposizione 250 milioni di euro per fare il calciomercato considererei un GRAVE errore non aver preventivato un budget per il grande attaccante. Soprattutto in Italia un centravanti forte fa la differenza e lo abbiamo visto più volte. Al di là del vendere o meno magliette, sarebbe un errore tecnico enorme. E Kalinic sarebbe un acquisto degno di Galliani, perché pagheresti 30 milioni per un giocatore che non è certamente un big e che ormai il meglio di sé lo ha dato. Sarebbe un acquisto vergognoso. Non voglio girarci intorno.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se hai a disposizione 250 milioni di euro per fare il calciomercato considererei un GRAVE errore non aver preventivato un budget per il grande attaccante. Soprattutto in Italia un centravanti forte fa la differenza e lo abbiamo visto più volte. Al di là del vendere o meno magliette, sarebbe un errore tecnico enorme. E Kalinic sarebbe un acquisto degno di Galliani, perché pagheresti 30 milioni per un giocatore che non è certamente un big e che ormai il meglio di sé lo ha dato. Sarebbe un acquisto vergognoso. Non voglio girarci intorno.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## patriots88 (13 Agosto 2017)

Gli 80 mln che vuole il Dortmund non li abbiamo.
Se poi non si riesce a piazzare i vari esuberi (tipo bacca,paletta,sosa) e ricavare qualcosa non si farà mai.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Agosto 2017)

Se poi il Dortmund cede dembele direi sia quasi impossibile si privino pure di PEA
non dipende solo da noi


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (13 Agosto 2017)

Mah, coutinho pare che farà le visite mediche per il barca tra pochi giorni. Dubito prendano anche dembelè per più di 100mln, dopo aver speso 40mln per paulinho poi


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E ha fatto anche bene
> 
> Perché ho sempre difeso la società ma se davvero ti presenti con Kalinic ti meriti le offese nonostante i 200 milioni spesi
> 
> Ma tanto so che non succederà



Hanno detto di aspettare fino al 15. Io aspetto.

Poi trarrò le conclusioni il 1° di settembre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Gli 80 mln che vuole il Dortmund non li abbiamo.
> Se poi non si riesce a piazzare i vari esuberi (tipo bacca,paletta,sosa) e ricavare qualcosa non si farà mai.


Non li abbiamo perché hai speso troppo, non hanno preventivato l'uscita enorme per il centravanti.


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Se poi il Dortmund cede dembele direi sia quasi impossibile si privino pure di PEA
> non dipende solo da noi


Il problema di Aubameyang è solo questo, in fondo. Le quotazioni del giocatore sono figlie di un mercato stravolto dall'affaire Neymar, chi intende parteciparvi non può che adeguare il budget, ma non esse non preclusive quanto la possibile determinazione del Borussia di ritirare dal mercato il suo centravanti dopo la sortita del Barcellona su Dembele. Oggi dovremmo saperne di più, vediamo.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io che c'entro ? Lo dicono i giornali, piu' o meno tutti...



ma i giornalai non sanno niente.. non fidarti. Io finché il mercato non è chiuso al botto ci credo.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Intanto Dembele è stato punito e si allena da solo per adesso 

Mentre secondo Sky DE Aubameyang ha lasciato l'allenamento ufficialmente per un raffreddore.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se hai a disposizione 250 milioni di euro per fare il calciomercato considererei un GRAVE errore non aver preventivato un budget per il grande attaccante. Soprattutto in Italia un centravanti forte fa la differenza e lo abbiamo visto più volte. Al di là del vendere o meno magliette, sarebbe un errore tecnico enorme. E Kalinic sarebbe un acquisto degno di Galliani, perché pagheresti 30 milioni per un giocatore che non è certamente un big e che ormai il meglio di sé lo ha dato. Sarebbe un acquisto vergognoso. Non voglio girarci intorno.



la juve ha vinto con Vucinic e Quagliarella...


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Complimenti, questo vuol dire essere davvero stoici
> 
> Sul giocatore c'è poco da dire, ci rivolterebbe l'attacco come un calzino, ma temo che il Borussia pretenda troppo e noi ovviamente non abbiamo risorse infinite, avendo già speso tanto finora.
> Speriamo la situazione si sblocchi, ma se tutto resta così è più probabile l'arrivo di Kalinic, purtroppo.



Semplicemente non mi sento di giudicare una campagna acquisti non ancora finita. Inoltre analizzando sia il comportamento di Pierre (Che sono certo sia concordato con il Milan) che la comunicazione del Milan che stamattina ha ironizzato nella rassegna stampa scrivendo relativamente a Kalinic "Ecco il bomber a cui siamo "vicinissimi"" penso che la strategia sia stata messa in atto per non indispettire il Borussia che non ha bisogno di vendere, ma potrebbe scendere a più miti consigli con un dialogo rispettoso tra tutte le parti (il contrario di quello che sta succedendo con Dembele). Se aggiungiamo che tramite i social allo stesso modo in cui arrivano i commenti su Passiamo alle cose formali arrivano quelli su Kalinic (Che per inciso io ritengo un signor giocatore eh) avrebbero quantomeno smesso di sbandierare il top player in attacco, non sono stupidi. Vedremo se avrò ragione


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Intanto Dembele è stato punito e si allena da solo per adesso
> 
> Mentre secondo Sky DE Aubameyang ha lasciato l'allenamento ufficialmente per un raffreddore.



Un raffredore...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> la juve ha vinto con Vucinic e Quagliarella...


La Juve aveva però campioni sparsi in diverse zone del campo, gente di spessore. E aveva un allenatore in grado di fare la differenza. Cosa che noi non abbiamo. Il centrocampo che aveva la Juve noi ce lo sogniamo.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Auba che lascia l'allenamento per un raffredore non vorra quasi dire nulla, solo che ora dopo le dichiarazione é messo sotto la lente da tutti...


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Purtroppo lo scrissi subito che l'affare Neymar per noi sarebbe stato un disastro in quanto avrebbe comportato un rialzo dei prezzi per gli attaccanti.

Bisognava chiudere prima, ora è dura...


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un raffredore...



Eh sì 
Qualcosa bolle in pentola


----------



## Therealsalva (13 Agosto 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> la juve ha vinto con Vucinic e Quagliarella...



Ma più che altro qual è l'ultima squadra che aveva il capocannoniere ed ha vinto lo scudetto?


----------



## mabadi (13 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh sì
> Qualcosa bolle in pentola



Glielo ha attaccato istagram............ microfono infettato.


----------



## Konrad (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se hai a disposizione 250 milioni di euro per fare il calciomercato considererei un GRAVE errore non aver preventivato un budget per il grande attaccante. Soprattutto in Italia un centravanti forte fa la differenza e lo abbiamo visto più volte. Al di là del vendere o meno magliette, sarebbe un errore tecnico enorme. E Kalinic sarebbe un acquisto degno di Galliani, perché pagheresti 30 milioni per un giocatore che non è certamente un big e che ormai il meglio di sé lo ha dato. Sarebbe un acquisto vergognoso. Non voglio girarci intorno.



Io invece non sono d'accordo. La squadra è stata rivoltata TUTTA come un calzino. Abbiamo potenzialmente una delle difese più forti del campionato...sicuramente un centrocampo titolare di livello. Abbiamo preso uno dei profili giovani più intetessanti a livello internazionale come punta. Kalinic non è un top player ma nemmeno lo scarpone che in tanti paventate. 
Onestamente io ho solo da ringraziare in ogni caso...chi vuole vincere facile ha lo J Stadium. Noi lottereno e vinceremo...partendo dalla ritrovata solidità difensiva. 

Poi tanto Aube non arriva solo perché ci poryano CR7!


----------



## Robix (13 Agosto 2017)

oggi dopo pocchissimo ha pure abbandonato l'allenamento per un presunto raffreddore. se non lo riportano a casa, ci resterò malissimo


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Juve aveva però campioni sparsi in diverse zone del campo, gente di spessore. E aveva un allenatore in grado di fare la differenza. Cosa che noi non abbiamo. Il centrocampo che aveva la Juve noi ce lo sogniamo.



beh la squadra che è stata costruita quest'anno, non è tanto inferiore alla giuve del 2012 secondo me. Il suo centrocampo era composto da Pirlo, Vidal e marchisio.. ma all epoca vidal non era ancora nessuno, a parte Pirlo, non c'erano top Player a centrocampo.. Chi erano i giocatori di spessore?Bouffon? Bonucci? Pirlo? e?? Chiellini forse? Anche noi abbiamo giocatori di spessore... Donnarumma, Bonucci, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonnaventura...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il raffreddore di Aubameyang mi ricorda la cagarella di Bernardeschi


----------



## de sica (13 Agosto 2017)

*Secondo Sky DE, Aubameyang avrebbe lasciato l'allenamento del Dortmund dopo soli 30 minuti, a causa di un raffreddore*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Intanto pare che Aubameyang abbia terminato in anticipo l'allenamento..


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ma più che altro qual è l'ultima squadra che aveva il capocannoniere ed ha vinto lo scudetto?



Quella Juve e una mosca bianca.
Ora si vuole fare credere che se sei forte con i 8 dietro allora i tre davanti possono pure essere mediocri. 
Ma per UNA Juve che non aveva fenomeni davanti (non parlo di capocannoniere ma di qualcuno capace di inventarsi I gol da solo) io ricordo almeno 25 altre squadre che hanno vinto ma che avevano i fenomeni davanti (e parlo solo della serie A).
Per una Juve di Pepe e Quagliarella ci sono
La Juve di Higuain, quella di Del Piero
Il Milan di Ibra Di Sheva Di Weah di Van Basten
L Inter di Ibra e quella di Eto'o
La Roma di Batistuta 
Il Napoli di Maradona 
La Samp di Vialli Mancini
...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky DE, Aubameyang avrebbe lasciato l'allenamento del Dortmund dopo soli 30 minuti, a causa di un raffreddore*



Certo che raffreddarsi con 40 gradi è curioso 
Poi all'improvviso visto che ieri sera stava benissimo


----------



## Pit96 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mirabelli hai sentito le parole di Aubameyang? Dai, facciamogli vedere che siamo svegli!!! Prendiamolo!
E pazienza se ha il raffreddore, gli passerà non appena arriverà a Milano


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso Aubameyang in diretta su Instagram. Il gabonese ha risposto così ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva di tornare al Milan:"Sandro, va a.... Io voglio tornare al Milan ma loro stanno dormendo. Che devo fare?".
> 
> Sempre Aubameyang in diretta Instagram in risposta ad un tifoso che gli chiedeva della 7 libera al Milan, con la voce da speaker da stadio fa: 'E con il numero setteeee....' (occhiolino finale)
> 
> Grazie a @Therealsalva per la segnalazione



Mamma mia, fatico a crederlo!
Complimenti a [MENTION=2055]Therealsalva[/MENTION] per la segnalazione.
Ora è tutto nelle mani delle 2 società, più di così il giocatore non può fare (anzi, si è pure esposto troppo).


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> la juve ha vinto con Vucinic e Quagliarella...



La Juve ha vinto col gol di Muntari


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Certo che raffreddarsi con 40 gradi è curioso
> Poi all'improvviso visto che ieri sera stava benissimo



Il fratello Willy stanotte gli avrà fatto un gavettone


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Juve ha vinto col gol di Muntari



E non solo..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "loro dormono"
> qua va a finire che se non viene si dà la colpa a Fassone e Mirabelli e partono le crociate contro di loro


se ci fosse ancora Galliani infatti a quest'ora questo topic avrebbe almeno 10 pagine solo di insulti verso di lui

comunque per me lo ha detto perchè sa che ormai tra lui e Dembelè è una gara a chi parte per primo. E il Borussia certo non li lascia partire entrambi.

io credo che soprattutto sul fronte stipendi il preferito della dirigenza rimane di gran lunga Belotti


----------



## 13Wilt (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma se lo scoglio è rappresentato dalla richiesta del Borussia, che motivo avrebbe avuto di dire che stiamo dormendo!?!

Boh sembra come se sotto ci fosse altro, ripensando anche alle parole di qualche giorno fa dove in un'intervista disse "chi mi vuole deve cercarmi con convinzione".

Domanda priva di malizia: siamo sicuri che sia lui il primo obiettivo e che il Milan lo abbia cercato concretamente e con convinzione? Le sue parole mi lasciano intendere un "questi all'inizio mi hanno cercato, mi tengono caldo, però non si capisce cosa vogliano fare adesso, nonostante il Borussia abbia aperto alla cessione"


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Auba avrà lasciato l'allenamento perchè la situazione sarà stata tutt'altro che serena, dopo il video di ieri sera. O sarà andato a parlare con la dirigenza, oppure si era rotto le balle dei suoi compagni che sicuramente lo avranno punzecchiato un po' (in maniera simpatica ma insistente). Oppure, semplicemente, è stata una scelta dell'allenatore e della società.

Di certo, ieri Pierre -in accordo con il Milan al 99,9%- si è esposto mediaticamente, innescando quella scintilla che potrebbe dare la giusta botta alla trattativa. Bisogna però stare calmi e prudenti, perchè se tiri troppo la corda questa si spezza.

Tuttavia, penso che le richieste del BVB siano state ritenute eccessivamente alte (ecco il perchè del "stanno dormendo") e quindi la trattativa è stata messa a sua volta in stand-by (come quella di Kalinic) per sondare quella con Belotti (vedi Mirabelli a Torino l'altra sera). Ricapitolando: Auba vuole venire ma il BVB chiede troppo (stand-by), Kalinic è la soluzione funzionale di ripiego e che ti permetterebbe di spendere altri soldi sull'ala e a centrocampo (stand-by), Belotti potrebbe essere quello giusto ma Cairo è duro a morire (stand-by). La partita si sta giocando su questi 3 campi, senza se e senza ma. Chi la spunterà? Purtroppo, dipende molto (quasi tutto) dal BVB e dal Torino, e non dal Milan.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky DE, Aubameyang avrebbe lasciato l'allenamento del Dortmund dopo soli 30 minuti, a causa di un raffreddore*



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me non e neanche il Dortmund che vuole troppo ma lui stesso a richiedere un ingaggio troppo alto per le nostre casse considerando il costo complessivo di un operazione tale.

Facciamo un conto:

Belotti a 80 milioni con 3 netti di ingaggio con contratto di 5 anni ti costa 22 milioni al anno. (e solo un esempio, so che Cairo vuole di piu). A fine contratto Belotti avra comunque un certo valore di mercato essendo giovane.

Aubameyang per 90 milioni con un ingaggio sui 9 milioni netti con un contratto di 4 anni ti costa 38 milioni al anno. A fine contratto vale 0 per colpa della sua eta.

E il ingaggio a fare la differenza. Se Aubameyang accettasse un ingaggio piu basso tipo 6 milioni netti, il risparmio potrebbe essere usato per migliorare la offerta al Dortmund, invece lui vuole comunque un ingaggio altissimo che incide sui costi totali.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

*Anche il BVB sul proprio profilo twitter ha confermato che PEA ha lasciato l'allenamento a causa di un raffredore.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Secondo me non e neanche il Dortmund che vuole troppo ma lui stesso a richiedere un ingaggio troppo alto per le nostre casse considerando il costo complessivo di un operazione tale.
> 
> Facciamo un conto:
> 
> ...



Esatto ragazzi, secondo me la scelta del Gallo per questioni d'età ha molto più senso.


----------



## Gatto (13 Agosto 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Juve aveva però campioni sparsi in diverse zone del campo, gente di spessore. E aveva un allenatore in grado di fare la differenza. Cosa che noi non abbiamo. Il centrocampo che aveva la Juve noi ce lo sogniamo.



Perche' noi con Bonucci.Biglia & co cosa abbiamo?


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma siamo siuri che a Belotti gli dai un ingaggio da 3 milioni netti??? Secondo me non prende meno di 5 netti...


----------



## krull (13 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Anche il BVB sul proprio profilo twitter ha confermato che PEA ha lasciato l'allenamento a causa di un raffredore.*


Dai dai daaaaaaiiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Anche il BVB sul proprio profilo twitter ha confermato che PEA ha lasciato l'allenamento a causa di un raffredore.*



Un raffreddore è normale...a Dicembre


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Anche il BVB sul proprio profilo twitter ha confermato che PEA ha lasciato l'allenamento a causa di un raffredore.*



Probabilmente avrà davvero il raffreddore.

Non siamo in Italia...


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente avrà davvero il raffreddore.
> 
> Non siamo in Italia...



Anche secondo me, non i vedo nulla di strano.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, non i vedo nulla di strano.



La cosa strana, o quantomeno che fa pensare, è che questo abbandono arriva il giorno dopo la bomba che ha fatto deflagrare su Instagram.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> La cosa strana, o quantomeno che fa pensare, è che questo abbandono arriva il giorno dopo la bomba che ha fatto deflagrare su Instagram.



.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> La cosa strana, o quantomeno che fa pensare, è che questo abbandono arriva il giorno dopo la bomba che ha fatto deflagrare su Instagram.



Hai ragione, fa ben sperare  ; anche se bisogna dire che é da tempo che "flirta" con il Milan dai social.


----------

